# Outback 25rss



## spinal tap (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi, I'm new here and found this website while researching the Outback 25RSS.

So we went to a small RV show in San Diego and they had a used '05 outback 25RSS. My wife and I really liked the floorplan of the outback. The couch slide really opened up the space which will allow our very young children to run around. We liked the lighter color of the cabinets as well as the vinyl seats of the dinette and the couch as that should make clean up after meal times much simpler (again thinking of our kids). On the internet I found a few other trailers with a very similar (if not identical) floorplan and found this list below.

Keystone Outback 25RSS

KZ Frontier 2405 PSQ-F

Rockwood Roo 25RS

R-Vision Max-Lite ML24RS

Thor Aerolite 25QS

I'd like some input on the build and materials quality of any of these trailers. As we plan to buy late model used so we won't have any warranties, I'd like to know if any one of these are better built than the others.

I found some posts on another website that complained about the outback having leaking and delaminating issues. If that's been discussed here, what have owners said here?

I've been looking on Craigslist in the Western U.S for used travel trailers, but if anyone can recommend other sources I'm all ears.

Oh, the dealer was asking $21.5K for the used 05' outback at the show and the sales guy said "go ahead and make an offer of something in the ballpark of $18K. Who knows..maybe it just might be accepted..." I thanked him.







On another website I found a member copy a price list from a dealer near him with a price of $16k for a brand new 06' Outback 25 RSS.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Spinal Tap -- welcome to Outackers.com. I researched and looked at all the trailers you mention before buying my Outback 25RSS. We are very pleased with our choice.

I'm swamped now but if I don't respond later, please send a reminder PM and I can fill you in on why I chose the Outback.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

The only two on your list I looked at was the Aerolite and the roo. I did not like the fit or finish of either compared to the outback. They seemed to be made fast and thin. I did not like the hybrid canvas (going from a pop-up) so the roo was out quickly. My dealer had the Aerolite and the outback side by side. I love the outside kitchen and the remote AC/Heat the white cabinets, and "wood" floor. If you can look at them side by side you will see ... not even in the same ball park .....

The others on your list I have no idea, but I think the Outback is better (LOL)

David


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









Every make of trailer has had there share of problems. There has been delamination problems with a number of Outbacks. What you will find here by going to the section, problems, solutions, etc, is honesty about the problems but you will also find answers. You can do a lot of research about the Outback there. The members do not sugar coat a problem, we do try and find ways of fixing them either ourselves or the dealer or even Keystone.

Just keep the perspective that anyone can have a problem with any make trailer, but it is not the majority.

If you pick the Outback, you gain the wealth of knowledge from your new friends here. You get to join us at any of the rallies and meet us. You also become part of the wealth of knowledge to the next person who joins.

What was the question again























John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Spinal Tap!

Welcome to the site!!!!

1st things first, we love our 25RSS !!!!!!

now then....
We looked at all the models you list except the Roo as we had no interest in canvas. We also looked at a kazillion other makes and models....for months. Then, based on comparison of fit & finish, our search was narrowed to the Frontier and the Outback, followed by some serious web crawling & due-dilligence searching about both. That process led us to this site....and that ended the search.

The Frontier and the Outback models are, indeed, very similar...including, as best as we could tell, the Frontier's construction. There were some finer points that drew us over the line to the Outback, but the final push over the edge came from hours on this site asking questions, and then asking even more question - and getting answers & real encouragement & education related to every one of them. Our questions were all VERY basic to these guys, but 100% new and overwhelming to us. Not once did anyone ever make us feel like we were interupting something more important or that our questions were simply too elementary for them to be bothered with. In the end - both brands were very attractive....but NO other brand carries with it an extended family, help desk, & resource library like this site. One other thing....this site is made up of _owners_. This IS NOT a Keystone-sponsored site and there are no perks received by any of us from Keystone. We are here because we love camping, we LOVE our Outbacks, we've gotten great info from other members, we enjoy each other's company, and now we want to be part of helping others find their way to an Outback, too.

Good luck with your search....but, most of all, enjoy the hunt (and buy that Outback...you won't be sorry!)

Happy camping!

Wolfie

btw, your name is making me juuuuussssstttttt a litttttle nerrrrrvvvvvous


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

We chose ours based on several things. We looked at the KZ Frontier 2405 and came close to buying one but I thouht the fit and finish was lacking compaired to the Outback. The Outback had twice the storage space as the KZ we looked at. The bunks in the KZ were shorter.







The outside kitchen on the Outback is great and was a big selling point for me. The colors on the Outback were much more pleasant.

I liked the Rockwood products I looked at but I wanted to stay away from canvas.

R-Vision products I looked at was less than impressive and searches on the net told me I didn't want to purchase one.

I have no experience with Aerolite.

We have had some issues with our 25RSS but all things considered I think we made the right desicion at the time, and things may have been worse with another brand.As far as price I paid about $18,400 for my 2007 plus tax and all the other stuff.

Just a little advice, get the MaxAir vent covers and an electric jack. They are the best money I spent on the camper. I had them worked in the final deal. For a travel trailer and weight distribution hitch the power jack for me is a must.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome!
I am in the same boat as you.(the shopping stage)
The biggest plus to me for the other brand (Aerolite)is the full shower pan.
The down-sides are the smaller holding tanks, less storage cabinetry, and no outside Kitchen.

Take at look at my post titled "A little advice please''from this week
and the responces about how others might miss these things.

There is a 2002 25rss at Toscano Rv in Los Banos Ca.

I have also been checking E-bay,Rv trader online,Giant Rv and some local lots on-line that list their invintory.Check the ones in your area.

We are in the off-season right now so a little patience could save you big.

Happy New Year!
Ed


----------



## jdmart (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello All,

As relatively new RVers, we have limited exposure to the vast array of units available. We can however say that we've spent countless hours over the years walking through a variety of units at RV Shows, including snooping through friends' units.







And upon finally deciding on the Outback brand to go with... we spent an entire afternoon wandering through a gaggle of models they offered.

We chose (and not settled) for the Outback 25RSS for a number of reasons. We loved the way the unit's fit and finish outshone its competitors.







The light colored cabinets visually opened up the inside adding to the open floor plan. The sheer amount of cabinets meant we could effectively live in our unit for months. The dark wood-look flooring hides the dirty look when the kids track through from the playground, beach or anywhere. The bathroom, though could stand to have a flat shower pan, is top notch with built-in clothes hamper under sink and linen closet inside for toiletries and towels. And when we love the outside kitchen!!!

Did we mention the queen bed slide????







That is the most useful feature of all. We have a limited amount of storage space on our property to house our home on wheels. (Storing it away from home was not also an option.) And this queen slide allows us the convenience of a 25 ft stored unit, but converts to a 29 ft when we are in leisure mode. We've had quite a few "seasoned" RVers marvel at the versatility of this design and its slides.

We have two young girls (ages 5 & 8), who absolutely love their bunks, and spend time in them aside from just sleeping. They tend to read or play their Gameboys in bed, allowing Mom & Dad to catch a few extra winks. And though they have a cable & electric plug beside their beds, we draw the line at one TV in the RV (for now at least... ask us in a couple of years).









Though we bought our unit new in 2005, we bought it in late August and only used it for 12 days. Last season we used it for several extended weekend trips and one three week venture. The only thing that prohibits us from using our vacation home more is the dreaded W-O-R-K. Afterall it is a four letter word but very much a necessity for us to afford such a luxury. To date our problems with our TT have been minor and our dealer has been not too bad about fixes (large dealership sometimes difficult for speedy remedies).

Take note though... once you take the step to Outback ownership, we believe you are no longer "Campers" and have stepped into "RVers". Not to sound snooty... but there is a difference and you will see it opens up a whole new world for you and the family.

Enjoy... and you definitely won't be disappointed with the 25RSS. But be sure to check out the modifications section of this site as you WILL want to customize your unit and these people have done it all (or so it seems).


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

As with the other we too looked at many brands makes and floorplans we came upon the Outback during our first week of searching but pressed on with the hunt. However, after doing many hours of research with about 30 plus brochures laid out in the office with post-it notes on each listing the pros and cons we decieded on the Outback 31 FQBHS 46 days after we first saw it mainly because of the way it is built and we want to be able to use it year round and be comfortable in the cooler months. Having done our shopping in he winter months we could feel the difference as soon as we walked into the Outback. We only came upon this site when we had it narrowed down to the Laredo 32 rs and the Outback both are Keystone products and this site was just the icing on the cake for the Outback. Good Luck in your search although we don't pick ours up until next week I am sure we will be pleased with it. Outbackers.com is like having a 24HR help desk available when you need it not just between the hours of 9 to 5.

Scott


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

As a new 06 26RKS owner yet to take the maiden voyage, I can't comment (yet) on fit, finish, reliability, etc. DW loved the Outback interior so that was that (scientific research







)! So far so good. As far as price, check out Lakeshore RV (ask for Marci) to compare new prices vs used (I paid $16,000 for the 06). Good luck with the hunt! By the way, you'll love this site!
Terry B


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dude, our radios go to 11


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Dude, our radios go to 11


That is the single greatest picture ever posted on Outbackers.com!!

But get the quote right. It's "These amps go to 11"


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I hope I'm getting back before you've made a decision. This forum is filled with reasons why we bought the Outback. It's easy. The nice white cabinets with wood look floor, quality, fit and finish, larger holding tanks, outside cook kitchen (a personal favorite), and of course, this forum -- Outbackers.com.

I heard to many issues with Thor products including the Aerolite and sister trailer, Kodiak. They also had problems with some of the light weight Norco frames bending on larger units but have since switched.

I had to drive 6 hours to a dealer in CA to see the Max-Lite and was very dissappointed on the quality, fit and finish, and price on every model they had on the lot. Some shared common problems plus many individual ones unique to each trailer there.

I saw some Roo products at a dealer and wasn't impressed by the look. They seemed very vanilla and just did not appeal to me.

The KZ does have a good reputation among some and I didn't see them personally. But, I didn't like how the bathroom sink was not in the bathroom; I don't think it had the bike door; and you can't back in close to trees or rocks with their rear queen bed support going down to the ground.

As you can see, the many things I didn't like in other models were selling points for my Outback.


----------

